# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Scarce skills & AgriSETA

## Dave A

Representatives from SAPCA are scheduled to meet with AgriSETA on Thursday 8th June 2006 to identify scarce skills priorities in the pest control industry.

This will direct special funding towards training in the identified areas.

Please reply below with any areas where you have had difficulties in finding skilled recruits.

You are welcome to list any other issues you would like raised. I'll try to include them, although time allocated to other matters is rather limited.

----------


## THEUNIS

Hi Dave, yes there is a great shortage of qualified staff and we find that it is going to catch up with us as a few of the older registered tech's are lost through aids.... we lost 3 people in 18 months.. frigtening.... however some comp's have the attitude not to train,,, we need the seta to put greater incentives in place for the training of these people and easier way's to get the funds back.... good luck 
Theunis.

----------


## Deena Govender

Hi Dave ,

Training of new and old PCO's has to be a priority for the Industry.Finding fully qualified PCO's is not very easy .Recommend the following for discussion :
1.Formal mentorships for trainee PCO's.
2.Unit std's to be expedited.
3.Inclusion of good values  and work ethics in all training programs.
4.Local regionalised training on specialist topics e.g.Safety ,HACCP ,Problem Pests etc

All the best .Hope that all this is of some value to you.

Deena.

----------


## Candy Bouwer

Excellent Deena! and Welcome to the forum.
Candy

----------


## Dave A

> 3.Inclusion of good values and work ethics in all training programs.


A special comment - Boy oh boy did that one hit the spot!!

*So - some feedback.*
In terms of personell I pushed for anything where, if we advertise an available position, we don't get suitable candidates (in most cases not even close). That was just about anything to do with our business. 

Let's face it. For the most part we either bring them up through our own businesses or we poach from each other if the opportunity arises.

The campaign to find 30 suitable black folk in the Western Cape for a special business setup program in Pest Control yielded 2 very dubious candidates and a horde of absolute no-hopers. The basic skills just aren't there - even the three R's. So the skills shortage here has sunk in to the highest level (it was a cabinet driven project).

This made all the suggestions on basic skills a mere formality. More a case of not missing anything. The motivation is there. Unfortunately Department of Labour and Department of Eucation are *still* not in sync. :Fence:  

So now we wait and see what funding comes up.

For the person who emailed the suggestion that the entire training and assessment program be modified so as to allow functional illiterates to qualify as fully fledged PCO's - one of us is missing the point.

----------

